# Terminator: Genisys - James Cameron lobt den neuen Film



## FlorianStangl (9. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Genisys - James Cameron lobt den neuen Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Terminator: Genisys - James Cameron lobt den neuen Film


----------



## OutsiderXE (9. Juni 2015)

Dass die Effekte so billig rüberkommen würd ich mal gar nicht so schlimm finden. Aber die Trailer spoilern viel zu viel!


----------



## Odin333 (9. Juni 2015)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Dass die Effekte so billig rüberkommen würd ich mal gar nicht so schlimm finden. Aber die Trailer spoilern viel zu viel!



Naja, bei 0:33 haben sie zumindest für zwei Sekunden einen im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger gut gemachten CGI-Arni.
Generell finde ich die CGI-Effekte auch als unterdurchschnittlich - das wäre mir allerdings egal, falls man endlich eine ordentliche Story auf die Beine gestellt hat.


----------



## Phone (9. Juni 2015)

ich bin immer noch nicht überzeugt...


----------



## Chemenu (9. Juni 2015)

Schön dass man jetzt weiß dass John Connor der Böse ist. Danke James.   

Aber den Kinobesuch hätte ich mir sowieso gespart. Ich finde der junge CGI Arnie sieht immer noch kacke aus. Zwar besser als in Salvation, aber immer noch nicht echt. 
Könnte man da anstatt CGI nicht einfach Material aus Conan einfügen?


----------



## McDrake (9. Juni 2015)

Dass John der "Böse" ist, war doch vom Trailer her klar, oder?


----------



## Chemenu (9. Juni 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dass John der "Böse" ist, war doch vom Trailer her klar, oder?



Mir war das noch nicht klar. Ich hab mir den Trailer aber auch nicht so wirklich aufmerksam angeschaut. 
Bei der wirren Story blick ich sowieso nicht mehr durch. Für mich ist die Story nach Terminator 2 abgeschlossen. 
Danach ist das für mich nur noch Hirn-aus-Actionkino. ^^


----------



## Odin333 (9. Juni 2015)

Dass John Connor der Böse ist, bleibt meiner Meinung nach abzuwarten. Es ist doch wohl kein Regisseur auf der Welt so dämlich und verrät so einen Twist im Trailer.

Achtung, direkt aus meiner Kristallkugel:


Spoiler



Wie wäre es denn, wenn der T1000 nach Kyle in die Vergangenheit gereist ist und davor Conner noch um die Ecke gebracht hat? Quasi als "seht her, wir haben den ganzen Wiederstand erledigt"


----------



## McDrake (9. Juni 2015)

Darum habe ich "Böse" eben auch in Anführungszeichen geschrieben. Könnt mir  auch vorstellen, dass es am Schluss ganz anders ausschaut.
Aber zumindest im Trailer wird er so dargestellt.


----------



## Vordack (9. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Schön dass man jetzt weiß dass John Connor der Böse ist. Danke James.
> 
> Aber den Kinobesuch hätte ich mir sowieso gespart. Ich finde der junge CGI Arnie sieht immer noch kacke aus. Zwar besser als in Salvation, aber immer noch nicht echt.
> Könnte man da anstatt CGI nicht einfach Material aus Conan einfügen?



Schön daß Du hier rumspoilerst und selbst den Leuten die das Video extra NICHT gesehen haben aufgrund der Spoiler trotzdem die Tour vermasselst


----------



## Chemenu (9. Juni 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Schön daß Du hier rumspoilerst und selbst den Leuten die das Video extra NICHT gesehen haben aufgrund der Spoiler trotzdem die Tour vermasselst




Gern geschehen. 
Was machst Du überhaupt hier wenn Du das Video gar nicht sehen willst? ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juni 2015)

Bin ja mal gespannt was dieser Film am Ende für das gesamte Franchise wird:
Rettungsanker oder der letzte, endgültige Sargnagel. [emoji52]


----------



## Odin333 (9. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt was dieser Film am Ende für das gesamte Franchise wird:
> Rettungsanker oder der letzte, endgültige Sargnagel. [emoji52]



Ich hoffe darauf, dass er entweder das ein oder andere wird.


----------



## Terchill (9. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich von der Sache halten soll. Nach diesem Trailer ist NOCH mehr gespoilert. Was kann da noch kommen? Und schade, dass sie CGI-mäßig einfach noch nicht so weit sind, dass sie Menschen 100 % ähnlich hinkriegen. Ich schätze das wird noch 20 Jahre dauern. Wir sind zwar nahe dran, aber ich glaube, das geht jetzt in kleinen Schritten weiter.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juni 2015)

Hackt nicht auf ctec herum, den Trailer hab ich doch gestern schon gespoilert^^


----------



## baiR (9. Juni 2015)

Normalerweile würde ich mich über den Film freuen. Ist zwar ein bisschen blöd, dass Arnie jetzt natürlich älter aussieht und nicht mehr ganz so fit ist wie früher (was man auch in den Filmen sieht) aber ansonsten sieht der Film sehr vielversprechend aus. Das einzige was mich verdammt noch einmal stört ist die Besetzung von Sarah Connor. Totale Fehlbesetzung!!! Versteht mich nicht falsch, habe nichts gegen Emilia Clarke, im Gegenteil, ich bin ein Fan von ihr und ich stehe auf so einen Typ Frau aber die passt einfach nicht in diese Rolle. Dafür ist sie zu zierlich und zu klein. Da hätten sie genauso gut Kristen Bell oder Ellen Page nehmen können.  Viel zu mädchenhaft.

Was mir auch nicht gefällt, ist, dass der John Connor anscheinend irgendetwas übernatürliches zu sein scheint. (kommt im Trailer so rüber) Ich fand schon, dass der T1000 die Spitze des Eisberges war. Ich finds immer besser wenn sie ein wenig Glaubhaftigkeit einbauen.


----------



## Amelius01 (9. Juni 2015)

Dieser Film _WÄRE_ warscheinlich gut, wenn nur der Trailer kein großer Spoiler wäre.


----------



## Vordack (10. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Gern geschehen.
> Was machst Du überhaupt hier wenn Du das Video gar nicht sehen willst? ^^



Du tust ja plötzlich so total unschuldig als ob Du ein Fotrennoob bist. Du hast bestimmt noch NIE in Deinem Leben auf eine News die Dich interessiert geklickt und BEVOR man sich das Video anschaut die Kommentare durchgelesen... u.a. eben auch damit man durch nette hilfsbereite User vor Spoilern gewarnt wird. Ist mir schon klar das so ein Verhalten unlogisch ist und es völlig gerechtfertigt ist so eine saloppe Antwort zu kommen die mein Kommentar versucht in lächerliche zu ziehen.


----------



## Chemenu (10. Juni 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Du tust ja plötzlich so total unschuldig als ob Du ein Fotrennoob bist. Du hast bestimmt noch NIE in Deinem Leben auf eine News die Dich interessiert geklickt und BEVOR man sich das Video anschaut die Kommentare durchgelesen... u.a. eben auch damit man durch nette hilfsbereite User vor Spoilern gewarnt wird. Ist mir schon klar das so ein Verhalten unlogisch ist und es völlig gerechtfertigt ist so eine saloppe Antwort zu kommen die mein Kommentar versucht in lächerliche zu ziehen.



Ich hatte das gar nicht so bierernst gemeint. 
Für den Spoiler tut es mir natürlich leid, ich versuche sowas immer möglichst zu vermeiden. Andererseits dachte ich nach dem Video nun wirklich nicht daran irgendwas in Spoiler-Tags zu packen. Mehr als im Video zu sehen ist hab ich ja schließlich nicht gespoilert. ^^

Und mich hat übrigens auch niemand vorgewarnt.  (diesen Teil wieder nicht so ernst nehmen  )


----------



## Vordack (10. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gar nicht so bierernst gemeint.
> Für den Spoiler tut es mir natürlich leid, ich versuche sowas immer möglichst zu vermeiden. Andererseits dachte ich nach dem Video nun wirklich nicht daran irgendwas in Spoiler-Tags zu packen. Mehr als im Video zu sehen ist hab ich ja schließlich nicht gespoilert. ^^
> 
> Und mich hat übrigens auch niemand vorgewarnt.  (diesen Teil wieder nicht so ernst nehmen  )



Das war mir schon klar das Du es nicht so ernst meinst. Das Du für die Antwort dann allerdings ein Like bekommen hast, das ging zu weit 

Ein einfaches "Sorry" hätts auch getan


----------



## kingston (10. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Mir war das noch nicht klar. Ich hab mir den Trailer aber auch nicht so wirklich aufmerksam angeschaut.
> Bei der wirren Story blick ich sowieso nicht mehr durch. Für mich ist die Story nach Terminator 2 abgeschlossen.
> Danach ist das für mich nur noch Hirn-aus-Actionkino. ^^



Geht mir genauso. T2 war wirklich grandios und hatte eine bedrückende Stimmung. Die Story regte auch zum nachdenken an. Ist und bleibt mein bester Terminator.


----------

